# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  [Look and feel] Texte des JLabels en gras [FAQ]

## aliasjcdenton

Bonsoir !

J'utilise le look and feel metal pour mon application :



```
UIManager.setLookAndFeel&#40;"javax.swing.plaf.metal.MetalLookAndFeel"&#41;;
```

Malheureusement le texte des JLabels est en gras par dfaut et j'aimerai qu'il ne le soit pas.

Savez-vous comment faire ?

Merci d'avance !

----------


## Stessy

et si tu essayais


```
jLabel.setFont&#40;Font.PLAIN&#41;;
```

----------


## aliasjcdenton

Merci pour ta rponse !

Malheureusement cela ne marche pas, j'ai l'impression que l'argument pass en paramtre n'est pas valide car une erreur est signale.

Ne serait-ce pas plutt quelque chose comme  : 



```
monJLabel.setFont&#40;new java.awt.Font&#40;"Dialog", 0, 12&#41;&#41;;
```

avec le *0* pour dire que c'est du _plain_ et pas du _gras_.

Enfin, je dsire trouver quelque chose qui s'applique  tout le look and feel (pour tous les JLabels) pour viter de devoir diter tous les JLabels.

Merci !   ::):

----------


## Frankywinky

Il faudrait tendre la classe MetalLookAndFeel, j'ai essay un peu mais c'est un travail de titan...

----------


## ced

Effectivement, c'est  toi de faire ton propre Look&Feel (bon courage...).

Pour t'aider, voici un lien trs utile :

http://setlonnert.com/java/sbe/files.../Chapter21.htm

ced

----------


## avtonio

salut,
le look&Feel existant est bien suffisant.
il suffit de chercher un peu.



```

```

a+

----------


## avtonio

dsol, mon code ne sert finalement pas  grd chose   ::oops::  

par contre, ceci devrait mieux rpondre  la question :

```
UIManager.put&#40;"Label.font", new Font&#40;"Helvetica", Font.PLAIN, 18&#41;&#41;;
```

a+  ::):

----------


## aliasjcdenton

::merci::  pour vos rponses  tous !

Je vais essayer...

A+ et bonne journe !  ::coucou::

----------


## aliasjcdenton

C fonctionne parfaitement, merci ! Je ne connaissais pas cette mthode put() qui permet de faire plein de choses intressantes   ::):

----------


## sqwam71

salut ! ou places-tu cette instruction ??



```
UIManager.setLookAndFeel&#40;"javax.swing.plaf.metal.MetalLookAndFeel"&#41;;
```


j'ai vu qu'il fallait utiliser a :

```

```


mais oou faut-il le placer ???   ::roll::   dans mon JFrame je suppose... mais ou ?? 


merci

----------


## soad

au lancement de ton appli.. au tout dbut

----------


## adiGuba

Salut,

Pourquoi spcifier le LookAndFeel Metal :


```
UIManager.setLookAndFeel&#40;"javax.swing.plaf.metal.MetalLookAndFeel"&#41;;
```

C'est le LookAndFeel par dfaut...



Sinon, on peut trs bien conserv le LookAndFeel Metal mais en spcifiant que les textes ne doivent pas tre en gras. Il suffit pour cela de mettre la proprit *swing.boldMetal* *false* avant d'afficher son interface graphique.

Il y a trois manire pouve cela, via la ligne de commande :


```
java -Dswing.boldMetal=false
```

Depuis l'application via les proprit systmes :


```
System.setProperty&#40;"swing.boldMetal", "false"&#41;;
```

O directement via l'UIManager :


```
UIManager.put&#40;"swing.boldMetal", Boolean.FALSE&#41;;
```

a++

----------

